# My Scirocco - "1302"



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

Here's a few pics of my Rocco
Volkswagen Scirocco 1,4 TSI 160 hk Rising Blue
MY: 2009 
milage 522 km
Risingblue metallic 
GT-Package 17" 
Phone ready with bluetooth
Parking sensor rear 
Cruise control 
Ashtray
No center arm rest(it is a sportscoupe, not a sofa)
Media-in plug

Notice the matching colour of car, trousers, socks and pocket square 
























new rocco and my old Golf 5


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: My Scirocco - "1302" (1,3LG60)*

Now lowered
Now lowered. Will fit some 9.5x20 BBS RS966 (RS-GT) later
Did a bit of spannering yesterday. Didn't drop it all the way, as I'm going to Worthersee on Monday. Droped about 60-65mm front and rear
















quick lowness snaps to.......


























_Modified by 1,3LG60 at 2:55 PM 6-5-2009_


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: My Scirocco - "1302" (1,3LG60)*

I love that color


----------



## crorrado (Mar 11, 2009)

good choice


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (crorrado)*

A few more pics


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

congrats to the new car!
how many NOK was it in the end??


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (otti)*

As this is a "Vorserien auto" and it had clocked 522 km I got a good deal on it. 310 000 NOK (€ 34,420 / $ 47,700) after 10% discount. 
Didn't have all the extras I wanted, but I did not have to wait for 3 months like every other Rocco buy either


----------



## sciroccokartei (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: My Scirocco - "1302" (1,3LG60)*

Great car and pics, congrat!
Please register on my site. You are the first entry from norway!


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: My Scirocco - "1302" (sciroccokartei)*

will do
Bought some rims BBS RS966 (RS-GT) 9,5x20


----------



## KaldBlod (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: My Scirocco - "1302" (sciroccokartei)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccokartei* »_Great car and pics, congrat!
Please register on my site. You are the first entry from norway!

No he's not.








Your wheels will be pro, F! Let's only hope you can tuck them within the arches.


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

20´s ???
slap them on, i need to see them mounted!
now, for i helvete!!!!
do it!


----------



## davidaight (Apr 13, 2009)

Looks good. Not seen one so low!
I like!


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (davidaight)*

Doing a bit of a "quick refurb" of the wheels now. Going for fully polished dish


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *1,3LG60* »_Doing a bit of a "quick refurb" of the wheels now. Going for fully polished dish


colourmatched centers??


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (otti)*

Centers will remain the same. Might go for a custom center nex year


----------



## rawk (Jul 29, 2000)

*FV-QR*

awesome car man, i love the color


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: My Scirocco - "1302" (1,3LG60)*

Awsome car!


----------



## EuroJunk (Sep 5, 2007)

nice, cant wait to see the wheels mounted


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (EuroJunk)*

Finaly fitted


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: (1,3LG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1,3LG60* »_Finaly fitted



and looking good!








did the handling change? in witch way?


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (otti)*

Haven't tested handling much. Feels a bit "lighter" to drive actually. Feels like I can trust it a bit more (well until I found one valve was leaking) I belive the wheels and tires are actually lighter than the OEM 17's too. Wheels alone is only 11 kg, which is very good for a 20" rim.
Feels quite a bit more stable on the highway in speeds around 60-70 mph too


----------



## gizmo76 (May 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1,3LG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1,3LG60* »_As this is a "Vorserien auto" and it had clocked 522 km I got a good deal on it. 310 000 NOK (€ 34,420 / $ 47,700) after 10% discount. 
Didn't have all the extras I wanted, but I did not have to wait for 3 months like every other Rocco buy either









O my damn for 47k i better get allwheel drive vr6 and a happy ending.... at that price i think it would be time for a BMW
but anywho that car looks amazing somthing straight out of Halo lol would love to see one in the Florida


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (gizmo76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gizmo76* »_
O my damn for 47k i better get allwheel drive vr6 and a happy ending.... at that price i think it would be time for a BMW


Easy for you to say, cars where you live is not taxed to death. An R32 over here is over $120,000


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

yeah i just checked the focus rs, is only about 122.000$








i hope for your rims that the roads in oslo are better than here in bergen...!


----------



## BEAThoven (Apr 21, 2008)

hot ****


----------



## lexluthor (Feb 6, 2009)

WOW looks amazing !


----------



## MrMark5 (Feb 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

That side shot makes it look so mean from the front.


----------



## gizmo76 (May 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1,3LG60)*



1 said:


> Easy for you to say, cars where you live is not taxed to death. An R32 over here is over $120,000
> 
> 
> > wow man im sorry to hear that. well hey at least you have one lol the us still hasnt gotten the go ahead to even have scirocco's . love that car


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (gizmo76)*

From the shoot with ekkoj

















Rolling shot








The money shot
















A few from others
Mr Ride-height inspector doing his thing for the photographer








The group


----------



## wigit (Mar 27, 2009)

stunning


----------



## kbeemer630 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (1,3LG60)*

AMAZING.....PICS......NICE CAR......THANKS FOR THE SHOTS.....







.... http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (1,3LG60)*

New dirty pics, havent washed it since the photoshoot








Lowered it more now, 5 treads left on the fronts


----------



## mikeeb777 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: My Scirocco - "1302" (1,3LG60)*

H. O. T. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: My Scirocco - "1302" (mikeeb777)*

Gorgeous car!!








Would you be willing to measure the approximate width of the hood emblem? This would help me out a TON if you could! Thanks!


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1,3LG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1,3LG60* »_








Rolling shot








The money shot


















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mazmac24 (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: My Scirocco - "1302" (1,3LG60)*

wow i love your car, its so much hotter than that "old" mk5 lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wachuko (Mar 24, 2004)

Great looking setup. Love the group photos. Thank you for sharing!! 
Really sucks not having that car in the USA... at least you guys share photos of your beauties.


----------



## damir1982 (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: (wachuko)*

fuj ruzno auto so ugly honda civic s*** sorry just cause its vw means nothing with this crap.now dont hate me .


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (damir1982)*


_Quote, originally posted by *damir1982* »_fuj ruzno auto so ugly honda civic s*** sorry just cause its vw means nothing with this crap.now dont hate me .

Why don't write in maner that makes it possible to understand what you are trying to say, if it is that important

_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_Gorgeous car!!








Would you be willing to measure the approximate width of the hood emblem? This would help me out a TON if you could! Thanks!









I belive it is around 108mm. You can probably find it on another VW too
Picked up my 19" OZ Futura splits on Tuesday. Picks to follow










_Modified by 1,3LG60 at 10:25 AM 12-11-2009_


----------



## nh9095 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: (damir1982)*


_Quote, originally posted by *damir1982* »_fuj ruzno auto so ugly honda civic s*** sorry just cause its vw means nothing with this crap.now dont hate me .

Don't know what was trying to be said but I don't think it was good. Why even make this your 10th post....how about not posting if you don't want hated. stick to the forums w/ cars u like....whatever that may be.


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

whats going on?
are you tired of the old bbs? smaller rims now?? why, do you want to be even lower?


----------



## skyline513 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VrstewartW)*

AMAZING car and pics!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skyline513 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (skyline513)*

Also, could you please post up a link to your photos, I would like to use them as my desktop pics


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (otti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *otti* »_whats going on?
are you tired of the old bbs? smaller rims now?? why, do you want to be even lower?

Not tired of the BBS, but need something for the winter too, as the 17" wont go over the brakes I'm trying to put on. AMG CL 65 390x36








Like these








The photoshoot pics can be found on the photographers blog
http://blog.naess.net/


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (1,3LG60)*


----------



## daniresch (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1,3LG60)*

love the pics and what your doing!


----------



## Alive By time (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (daniresch)*

no factory HID's?? 
i am still sad we dont have this car here. like real life sad.


----------



## epic designs (Feb 4, 2004)

The car is just beautiful. The pants, on the other hand... oh my! Are you joking around or is this your regular get-up?


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (epic designs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Alive By time* »_no factory HID's?? 
i am still sad we dont have this car here. like real life sad. 

None of the pre-series car had HID. My car was one of the first batch of 3 car imported to Norway in July 2008. Even though the car came in July, the car was not officially introduced until October 2008

_Quote, originally posted by *epic designs* »_The car is just beautiful. The pants, on the other hand... oh my! Are you joking around or is this your regular get-up?

This is how I roll, no Ghetto-baggy pants here, and the Girls love it. Much higher sucess rate with skinny pants







I don't often wear jeans though, most of the time it is suits. Thight and short a la Thom Browne








It is all about having your own style


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

so did you smack on some piggdeck yet?


----------



## mjmi11er (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: My Scirocco - "1302" (1,3LG60)*

dude, you are a P I M P


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: My Scirocco - "1302" (mjmi11er)*

Hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Draddog_nai (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: My Scirocco - "1302" (VolksAddict)*

So... very... jealous...
Why, oh why, won't they bring this car to the US?!


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (otti)*

Fitted some winter tyres and adjusted the coil overs higher for winter. Porsche Twists 8x18 ET 57 and 10x18 ET 65
















Just in time too


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

winter i norge!
how long was it between the first and the second pic?
do you need to buy a piggdeck oblat in oslo?
and what happened to the oz rims? you have more wheelsets in that thred than my tire store here, haha


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (otti)*

It was around 24 hours betwen the first and second picture
'You do need a "piggdekk-oblat" yes. I will be swapping over to some studless 235/35/19 once I get some spacers for the OZ's. ET 55 and 9,5/10,5 is a bit too much for the poor rocco
Last time I counted, I had 46 wheels for my 2 cars, 5 of the sets are split rims










_Modified by 1,3LG60 at 10:17 AM 1-13-2010_


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (1,3LG60)*

wow
stumbled across this thread. 
beautiful car! love the winter twists!
Skål!


----------



## ChrisVRsix (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (1,3LG60)*

Stunning, thanks for all the pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cant wait till these start showing up in Canada


----------



## BMWRIDER76 (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ChrisVRsix)*

Congrats on the car, and you have great taste. I would pick the exact same color and be going for the same look in wheels as you. 
It is definitely too bad that they don't bring them here. This is one of only three cars that I would buy brand new. I bought one of the other two already, but would gladly trade/sell for this.


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (1,3LG60)*

Some pictures of the new calipers








Inside the 19" OZ Futura


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

did you talk to the biltilsynet about that??
seems close....


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (otti)*

Flipping 'ell no LOL, they would have a fit.
For the US people reading this. In Norway, every modification done to the car have be approved for the car, a bit similar to your DOT approvals or CARB depending on what part of the car it is. Unfortunately they are much stricter than in the USA, and it is almost impossible to get anything approved. Every time you change something on the car, for example if you put coil overs on your car. You have to have a small test at your local "DOT" with copies of the TÜV-approval (German "DOT", only stricter), print out from 4 wheel alignment and headlight adjustment. If they decide your car is not too low for their liking (you have to be able to drive over a 110 mm obstacle), your car documents will be amended, showing that the kit is legal.
If i where to be stoped at a mobile inspection with the suspension in summer mode and these brakes, I'd might loose my license plates


----------



## xola3que (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (1,3LG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1,3LG60* »_
If i where to be stoped at a mobile inspection with the suspension in summer mode and these brakes, I'd might loose my license plates









I thought NAZI died the day Hitler got sprinkled on and burnt in the basement.
Here in the US, we just got a ticket and go to inspection again. Half the people work there are half sleeping anyway. As long as the horn works, they're happy.


----------



## KaldBlod (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (xola3que)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xola3que* »_
I thought NAZI died the day Hitler got sprinkled on and burnt in the basement.
Here in the US, we just got a ticket and go to inspection again. Half the people work there are half sleeping anyway. As long as the horn works, they're happy.

Nazism still lives. It's just called Statens Vegvesen (or the old term "Biltilsynet"). The same as your DMV.


----------



## Blue_Pearl (Mar 28, 2007)

Amazing! nice work!


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Blue_Pearl)*

Damn nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NorwayR32 (Aug 9, 2007)

Any uppdates on the AMG bbk?


----------



## RidgeRoamin (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (1,3LG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1,3LG60* »_
Last time I counted, I had 46 wheels for my 2 cars, 5 of the sets are split rims









_Modified by 1,3LG60 at 10:17 AM 1-13-2010_


46 wheels!!! And a rocco. You are now my new hero. 
And if you ever are feeling tired of a set of wheels Id be happy to give you my address and pay for shipping to the US http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Anyways your car is beautiful and Im filled with jealousy.


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VrstewartW)*

^^ great great shots! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
you guys are very lucky....those rocco's are unbelievably pretty...
one question......
do those pants cut off circulation to your lower extremities?







is that the current fashion? Those things are *tight*!


----------



## DBR007 (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (1,3LG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1,3LG60* »_From the shoot with ekkoj










Great pic. What is the name of the paint on the green rocco... same
goes for the rocco to the right of yours? Looks like graphite blue pearl?


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

Viper Green and Dark Maroon
Will pay for the brake disc this week, USD 2500


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

its only 13000nok at the moment+customs.
i just recived a package from the states 2000$-11000nok.
löp og kjöp!


----------



## DBR007 (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (1,3LG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1,3LG60* »_Viper Green and Dark Maroon
Will pay for the brake disc this week, USD 2500









Thanks, love that color. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KaldBlod (Aug 17, 2005)

Damn those are expensive!
For the price of this BBK, you could have 6 pot Cayenne turbos front AND rear.


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)




----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

girllord said:


> nice pants fa9g0t


 Takes one to know one right


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

A few pics of the newly finished centers


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

looks awsome! do you think you will settle for these now:laugh:


----------



## gt[I] (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

otti said:


> looks awsome! do you think you will settle for these now:laugh:


Jupp, for now. Will give them more paint during the winter. Tired of polishing them, I'm too lazy

Have got new wheels for the winter. 9x19 ET 33 OEM RS6 wheels, fresh from the paintshop, cheaper than reps


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

Finally the day came!!!

Picked up the brakes in Mölndal, just outside Gothenburg yesterday. UPS, I'm not a fan.......


































Not much room inside the rims. These are Audi S5 Element-5 in 9x19 ET 33


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

Not much space


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

Winter wheels fitted yesterday. Getting ready for winter 
OEM S5 9x19 ET 33


----------



## SHABSFS (May 27, 2010)

ride is wicked bud :thumbup:


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

looks sweet, how does it drive in the snow that low? 
i wonder how good the traction control works


----------



## halitzor (Dec 26, 2007)

1 said:


> Here's a few pics of my Rocco
> Volkswagen Scirocco 1,4 TSI 160 hk Rising Blue
> MY: 2009
> milage 522 km
> ...


 
How do you wear those pants and not have every bump on your junk on display? I dont even think I could zip those things!


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

halitzor said:


> How do you wear those pants and not have every bump on your junk on display? I dont even think I could zip those things!


 Depends on the cut of the pants:laugh: 

They do have stretch though, just like the tyres


----------



## morimori (Jul 19, 2003)

1 said:


> A few pics of the newly finished centers



:thumbup:


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

> It is all about having your own style




I can understand that but those colors :screwy:


----------



## JTI23 (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm so jealous right now! 
your car looks amazing! as well as all of your groups!!
two :thumbup::thumbup: for you


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

looks cool:thumbup:


----------



## G535 (Jul 10, 2007)

These BBSs are hawt bro! A friend of mine is trying to figure out what wheels to put on his Rocco R..so thanks for the information provided  :thumbup:


----------



## kml (Mar 12, 2011)

hi 1,3 LG60

hope you are still enjoying your car.

i am also comtemplating of this model but I have never used a VW b4.

did u face any issues with the Twincharger yet and any issues with the 7speed DSG auto box in the years you have used the car ?? Problems / maintenance issues / costs / anything you might advise on would be great.

thanks


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

No prolblems with the twin charger. Only problem has been a fuse for the AC, some rattleing plastic on the door cards and a loose wire on the oil sensor (twice)

6-speed manual in my car


----------



## SHABSFS (May 27, 2010)

kml said:


> hi 1,3 LG60
> 
> hope you are still enjoying your car.
> 
> ...


hey there 

i have the twincharger motor with 7speed DSG in a Jetta and no problems yet, maintenance i don't really know as i have motorplan but parts can be sourced and mods are on par with other vehicles 

its a strong quick motor but only thing there isn't launch control on the 7speed DSG 

Sorry for the hijack 1.3LG60


----------



## kml (Mar 12, 2011)

thanks guys


----------



## zac5 (Aug 20, 2009)

def a hot car!!! im in love.

what size is your bbs? offset?

another question? are you running the h&r ultra low coilovers? any problem so far?

thanks man.


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

Ultra Lows for Golf 5, BBS RS-GT 9,5x20 ET 36

Problemes? I need a c-notch :laugh:


----------



## zac5 (Aug 20, 2009)

^ Thanks for the info.

are you running square set up? 20X9.5 +36 all four corners? 

Another question, why you use Ultralow for Golf 5 for the rocco? 

Plz forgive my noobness since Im new to the VAG world. Is it because you are too low that your axles are rubbing with the frame so you need a C-notch?

thanks for your time sir, very nice rocco you got there.


----------



## wachuko (Mar 24, 2004)

1 said:


> Winter wheels fitted yesterday. Getting ready for winter
> OEM S5 9x19 ET 33


Please, a few more photos at different angles... :thumbup:


----------



## zac5 (Aug 20, 2009)

bump for the answer


----------



## Bugnoxian (May 6, 2011)

Great car. Love the colour and love the pants too !


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

zac5 said:


> ^ Thanks for the info.
> 
> are you running square set up? 20X9.5 +36 all four corners?
> 
> ...


Running a square setup yes, since there is more room for the wheels up front I m going to run spacers in the front now.

Will be picking up some new wheels next week. 9,5x20 ET 37. Going to run 5 mm spacer in the front

I'm running the Golf coilovers, because I already had it when I got the car, and they fit 

Not sure if the axle hits the frame or the arb or both


----------



## zac5 (Aug 20, 2009)

^ Thanks for the answer mate.

I thought there are some tricks about using the mk5 GTI's suspension on the Scirocco. 


again, really nice car. Can't wait for the new setup


----------



## djJAM (May 23, 2011)

We need this car in the US.


----------



## Johlsson (Jun 22, 2004)

djJAM said:


> We need this car in the US.


 I need one of these in my garage. :laugh:


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

djJAM said:


> We need this car in the US.



:thumbup::thumbup:

I wish...


----------



## DeanStevenson (Aug 20, 2008)

This is the only car I'd buy on day one, if it were available. I hate that it isn't.


----------



## slowhatch (Jul 2, 2010)

i forget how spoiled we are in the US with our car prices... i payed less than 20k for my every option b6 w/ 19k miles on it... 48k for a scirroco? ouch. but damn is it beautiful. and personally i like the pants haha, i wouldnt wear em but the look is def cohesive and stylish.:thumbup:

btw, outstanding photography on that photoshoot with the other rocs, unrea:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

very nice set up you have


----------



## samsquanch.. (May 13, 2010)

I would be fine with the more strict DOT rules if we could have the options on twin charged motors and let alone the rocco market. It has its ups and downs just like any other set of rules/laws.. but would all be worth it having more options and not getting dooped on great isht like this!!! 



:thumbup:


----------



## vw78'er (Apr 15, 2010)

sick car man! Any pics of the bay? I'm just curious about these cars seeing we can't get them here 

Austin


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)




----------



## slowhatch (Jul 2, 2010)

...sigh


----------



## mwedwards (Apr 9, 2012)

love that blue :thumbup:


----------

